# Total Cruze Production Halt at Lordstown.....



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

423 said:


> *"Suppose you've heard the news about the production halt of the Cruze already. Supposedly the front struts make a noise at 10-15mph that sounds like popcorn being popped. It's just not the Cruze but also the Buick, Volt, Sonic, Malibu and a few others. Doesn't show up until after the car has been driven 5-10 miles. Engineers are working on it as is the supplier. Not sure but it is the same company that makes Monroe shocks and struts."
> *


From MONROE SHOCKS & STRUTS :: Original Equipment, it's probably Tenneco.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, so that's that noise. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

GM Idles Chevy Cruze, Buick Verano Production | TheDetroitBureau.com claims it might be due to Magna International.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Only took a year :/


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder if they'll offer a fix to the people who have already bought cars or just change the parts for the cars still in production.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any indication of how far back the problem may go? At what mileage it shows up? I'm at 6K miles and have never experienced anything like this...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I wonder if they'll offer a fix to the people who have already bought cars or just change the parts for the cars still in production.


I just had mine in for that and they basically did nothing, but I'll wait for the recall/TSB


----------



## 423 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Officially as of 4:00 p.m. 12/17/11*

Production of the Chevrolet Cruze is *scheduled to resume* at the General Motors Lordstown Complex* beginning with THIRD shift Monday, December 19, 2011.* Third shift employees of *both East and West* plants are to report for their regularly scheduled start times Sunday night, December 18, 2011.

*FIRST and SECOND shift* employees of both plants are to report for their regularly scheduled start times *Monday, December 19, 2011.*

Production of the Chevrolet Cruze has been suspended since Monday, December 12th due to a supplier part issue which has been resolved. 


423


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the update 423!!!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I really hope to see a tsb/recall, I personally hate the noise.
Thanks for the info.


----------

